# Feeding a pea puffer.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, I am wondering if its alright to feed my pea puffer meal worms?. He seems to enjoy them like no other. Do you think they would be an alright food when the snail population is low?.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the only thing I would worry about is the high fat content of the mealies


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with the above. Mealworms are OK in moderation.
Pea puffers can be trained to eat thawed frozen bloodworms from the end of a toothpick. They will also eat thawed seafood (in small chunks).


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys I will steer away from the meal worms then(for the most part) and get him on shrimp and some other stuff. Was just curious.

Thanks!.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Apparently the best is a shrimp + bloodworm + snail combo. If you need more ramshorn snails (small ones) than you can currently grow at a time, dedicate a tank to growing up livebearer fry and also let ramshorns run crazy in it. It works for me and I will never run out of snails even though I have two large and growing puffers (F8, and GSP).

W


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Khuli, thats what i have been doing most of the time. I crush the larger snails and hold them with tweezers at the top and the puffer will bite chunks off of it. Works well also.


----------

